# Klasse mit Konstruktor sowie Methoden erstellen



## DerJavaNoob (13. Okt 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich komme bei einer Aufgabe nicht weiter bzw. weiß nicht, ob ich das so richtig mache. 

Wir sollen eine Klasse definieren die "Person" heißt und dessen Exemplare Personen mit einem Namen, Vornamen und Alter repräsentieren. Diese Klasse soll zusätzlich einen Konstruktor sowie die Methoden toString, equals und compareTo enthalten.

Bisher habe ich folgendes:


```
package aufgabe01;

public class Person {

	private String name;
	private String vorname;
	private int alter;
	
	public Person(String name, String vorname, int alter) {
		this.name = name;
		this.vorname = vorname;
		this.alter = alter;
	}

	@Override
	public String toString() {
		return "Person [name=" + name + ", vorname=" + vorname + ", alter=" + alter + "]";
	}

}
```


*Ich bitte drum keine Lösungen zu posten, ich möchte wirklich dabei was lernen, danke! *


----------



## Joose (13. Okt 2014)

Bitte stelle uns doch eine Frage, oder wolltest du nur Code posten?


----------



## DerJavaNoob (13. Okt 2014)

Achso die Frage ist ob ich das soweit richtig gemacht habe?


----------



## Joose (13. Okt 2014)

Ja schaut richtig aus.


----------



## DerJavaNoob (13. Okt 2014)

Okay war mir unsicher wie ich das mit den Methoden machen muss. Habe einfach über Eclipse per Rechtsklick->Source-> Generate toString die Methode erstellt. Allerdings gibt es dort kein compareTo. Wie muss ich das ganze mit compareTo angehen?


----------



## JavaMeister (13. Okt 2014)

Wenn ich bei Google "java CompareTO" eingebe, dann

Ungefähr 435.000 Ergebnisse (0,37 Sekunden) 

Keine dieser Ergebnisse hilft hier weiter? Wenn nein, warum nicht?


----------



## Gucky (13. Okt 2014)

Was meinst du, warum man auch von "Programm schreiben" spricht und nicht von "Programm mittels IDE zusammenklicken"?


----------



## DerJavaNoob (16. Okt 2014)

@JavaMeister: Doch tut es. Manchmal kommt man nichtmal auf die einfachste Idee. Habs soweit fertig, danke.


----------

